
Worm moms pump eggs full of toxin, demand they inherit an antidote - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/05/worm-moms-pumps-eggs-full-of-toxin-demand-they-inherit-an-antidote/
======
gus_massa
The article has a few missing details. Is the concentration of the toxin in
the larvae greater than the concentration of the toxin in the mother? Is the
toxin also lethal to something that eats the worms/larvae? Perhaps they must
choose between having a toxin+antidote and being someone else food.

